# Japan rolls out 105mm Manuevere Combat Vehicle (Italian Centauro copy?)



## CougarKing (11 Oct 2013)

Light armour for a future airborne or amphibious rapid reaction component of the JSDF?

Janes



> *Japan's Technical Research & Development Institute (TRDI) has rolled out a prototype of what it calls the 105 mm Maneuver Combat Vehicle (MCV).*
> 
> This 8x8 vehicle, which was unveiled by the TRDI's Ground Systems Research Centre at Sagamihara, Kanagawa Prefecture, has been developed to meet requirements for a vehicle with *a high level of strategic mobility and firepower that can be rapidly deployed by air, land or sea.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (11 Oct 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Light armour for a future airborne or amphibious rapid reaction component of the JSDF?
> 
> Janes



Looks like an updated Centauro or French AMX-10


----------

